# Tokyo from air pics



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Tokyo is beautiful


----------



## Billfromlyon (May 6, 2007)

...and huge.


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

It's like Coruscant minus the height! Oh my God... I desperately want to visit Tokyo and Japan (for the past 5 years!)


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Akasaka area . Minato-ku (there is nearly Roppongi area)


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

Keiyo Industrial Zone








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kimura_kobe/16395613618/
Keihin Industrial Zone

20160124 - 015 Kawasaki in foreground, Bayshore Highway leads towards Yokohama Landmark Tower in background. Godzilla in main canal. by Henry Aldridge, en Flickr
Tokyo Skyline:

Southern Tokyo by Grin-and-


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

Tokyo Aerial view: ( June 26, 2016)

The Imperial Palace & Tokyo cityview by Yama, en Flickr

Shinjuku:

Shinjuku, Tokyo by Yama, en Flickr

Tokyo Bay Area:

Tokyo cityscape by Yama, en Flickr

Yokohama Bay:

150203 HND-FUK-11.jpg by Bruce Batten, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Love this kind of a porn. 

TOKYO! by Kris Boorman, on Flickr

Particles of Lights, Tokyo by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

東京スカイツリー by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Tokyo Skytree by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Tokyo Aerial View by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tokyo bay at dusk from Roppongi Hills by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tokyo by Raku_Tsutsumi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

150203 HND-FUK-11.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

Tokyo aerial views: (2016) 

















































































Source: http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Toranomon Hills:*








Source: http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/

*Tokyo Aerial - Late 2016 * 

Tokyo Aerial by Emerald9888, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Minato Mirai, Yokohama:*

Yokohama by J. Mosher, en Flickr

*Shinjuku, Tokyo:*

May012015_5943 by J. Mosher, en Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Tokyo Skyline Sunset From Above - Japan by Vivienne Gucwa, no Flickr


2nd View from 350 Floors Above Tokyo - Jan 2015 by Beau Jarvis, no Flickr


fullsizeoutput_a60 by Clark Labelson, no Flickr


Tokyo Cityscape - Japan - At Dusk by Vivienne Gucwa, no Flickr


Tokyo From Above [OC] [6000,4000] by Patrick Lawe, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

The shadow of TOWER by Simon*N, no Flickr

Views from the Skytree, Tokyo by Ruaidhri Walker, no Flickr

TOKYO, JAPAN by Maria, no Flickr

Modern skyscrapers and office buildings in Shinjuku, Tokyo by Andrés García, no Flickr

Views from the Skytree, Tokyo by Ruaidhri Walker, no Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

Tokyo 2020 - Source: bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52485623.html


----------

